# My big ear with a lot of fry



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEYjvUCCHU0&feature=plcp


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aww! looks like he's being a good dad!
btw- hes gorgeous!


----------

